# Denkpausen beim Zugriff auf Software RAID

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich auf Daten auf einem Software RAID mit ext4 zugreife macht mein Rechner immer mal eine Denkpaus. Dann steht alles. Ist total nervig. Laut gnome Systemüberwachung liegt die CPU Last bei 3%.

Im Systemlog findet sich auch nichts.

Wo fängt man an. Kann es an der Kernelconfig liegen? Habe den Kernel auf einem 2. ähnlichen Rechner getestet. Selbe Symptome auch auf der Maschine.

Der Rechner Core2Quad Q9650 8GB RAM.

G. Roland

----------

## doedel

Das Problem hab ich auch immer wieder mal, aber nicht mit raid. Meine Lösung war bisher, dass ich sämtliche generic pata/sata Treiber rausgeschmissen hab, nur die richtigen eingebunden und die Scheduler durchprobiert, Timer auf 250Hz.

Hier hab grad einen Athlon II, SATA Software Raid, Gentoo mit CFQ Scheduler, 250Hz. Mit 100Hz klemmts ab und an und mit anderen Schedulern dauernd beim Zugriff.

//edit: "halb software raid", ein Fake-Raid.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe zwar keine Lösung für dich aber ... Was ist das für ein Software-Raid? Irgendwas spezielles "pseudo-HW-raid" über nvidia etc.? Oder ein Linux SW-Raid (mdadm)? Raud level?

Wenn das SATA-Platten sind, die im Bios auf ATA eingestellt sind, dann solltest du mal AHCI probieren. Kannst du das gut genug reproduzieren und mal mit Knoppix oder grml probieren?

Wenn das so ein pseudo-Ding ist dann würde ich dir mdadm empfehlen, das geht dann auch mit jedem beliebigen Board/Rechner.

----------

